# I 5 film...



## Lettrice (16 Maggio 2009)

... piu' brutti che abbiate mai visto!
Inizio

1) Gone in 60 seconds
2) The fast and furious
3) Bambola
4)Baise-moi
5) Crash (quello del 1997)

E' dura perche' ce ne sarebbero molti di piu'


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ... piu' brutti che abbiate mai visto!
> Inizio
> 
> 1) Gone in 60 seconds
> ...


 
Sei mitica. Partorisci sempre thread stimolanti: sei la versione femminile di MM !
Allora:

1) Non è un paese per vecchi
2) Intrigo a Berlino
3) Come Dio Comanda
4) Le onde del destino
5) il cattivo tenente

E mi fermo per questioni di tempo. ma se me ne vengono altri li scrivo. buon week end


----------



## Old reale (16 Maggio 2009)

non saprei che scrivere, talmente tanti.......ma "non è un paese per vecchi messo" come uno dei film più brutti...de gustibus, ma....


----------



## Old Confù (16 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sei mitica. Partorisci sempre thread stimolanti: sei la versione femminile di MM !
> Allora:
> 
> 1) Non è un paese per vecchi
> ...


Ma noooo Lars von Trier nn me lo puoi trattare così!!!!!



cmq 

a me vengono in mente proprio delle cagatone tipo:



Il fotografo di Matrimoni
7 anime
Le Cronache di Narnia
Il codice Da Vinci
Passion of mind


----------



## Old sperella (16 Maggio 2009)

Per me è dura perchè non ho mai memoria per i film , nè se mi piacciono nè se fanno schifo . 
Mi associo a crash ( quello degli incidenti vero ? ) perchè ricordo di averlo mollato a metà .
Tre metri sopra il cielo , idem , mollato dopo 15 minuti  .
Io ballo da sola , noiosissimo .
Poi ne ricordo uno ( titolo boh ) , triller , ambientato in una baita isolata , una coppia , uno dei due era psicopatico .
Mollato dopo poco anche quello che aveva come protagonista Ceccherini la mia vita a stelle e strisce  di qualche anno fa .


----------



## Lettrice (16 Maggio 2009)

Intrigo a Berlino  (The good German) e' inguadabile!
Si son pure presi la briga di girare il film con tecniche del 1945... partorendo cosi' una delle piu' grosse ciofeche del 21esimo secolo!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sei mitica. Partorisci sempre thread stimolanti: sei la versione femminile di MM !
> Allora:
> 
> 1) Non è un paese per vecchi
> ...



a me è piaciuto molto "NON E' UN PAESE PER VECCHI"! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Difficilmente non trovo qualcosa di bello in qualunque film....diciamo che alcuni si salvano proprio grazie al trash estremo!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sei mitica. Partorisci sempre thread stimolanti: sei la versione femminile di MM !
> Allora:
> 
> 1) Non è un paese per vecchi
> ...


come Dio comanda è brutto???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








che delusione! il libro era spettacolare!
io vò a vederlo lo stesso poi ti dico


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2009)

Mmmmm.... il più brutto in assoluto è stato per me "Il profumo della ciliegia"... una cosa del genere... di uno che non sapeva più come fare a morire...


----------



## ranatan (18 Maggio 2009)

- il macellaio
- ingannevole è il cuore più di ogni cosa
- mission impossible 3
- il cartaio
- perchè te lo dice mamma (con la diane keaton)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (18 Maggio 2009)

Mi sovvengono altre cagate pazzesche:
Indipendence day, Godzilla, Denti, Opera, Lanterne Rosse, tutto l'ultimo Sordi, e molti altri ancora di cui i dirò poi.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Face off pure era una bella cagata


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Face off pure era una bella cagata


ma dai..a me è piaciuto un casino


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

non ricordo il titolo ma ne vidi uno con stallone e la sharon stone che era una cagata ma una cagata terrificante


----------



## Old Rocknroll (18 Maggio 2009)

*........*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai..a me è piaciuto un casino


John Woo fan?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> John Woo fan?


woo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non era quello con cage e travolta?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (18 Maggio 2009)

*....*



Asudem ha detto:


> woo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regista di Hong Kong trapiantato negli States: è quello che ha  inventato la sparatoria con "salto in lungo"


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Regista di Hong Kong trapiantato negli States: è quello che ha  inventato la sparatoria con "salto in lungo"


rock, che avatar dimmmerda che c'hai


----------



## Old Rocknroll (18 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> rock, che avatar dimmmerda che c'hai


Quello è Gene Simmons: un mio mito di gioventù. Tocca sopportarlo per un pò. Io cambio settimanalmente


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quello è Gene Simmons: un mio mito di gioventù. Tocca sopportarlo per un pò. Io cambio settimanalmente


altro che bus...bisognerebbe dare una sbiancatina a quella lingua


----------



## Old Rocknroll (18 Maggio 2009)

*............*



Asudem ha detto:


> altro che bus...bisognerebbe dare una sbiancatina a quella lingua


Ti riuscirà difficile da credere ma quell'uomo è un mito del rock ed è uno dei pochi, veri sex  symbol la cui fama non è inventata ma reale. Un donnaiolo impenitente.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> *Ti riuscirà difficile da credere *ma quell'uomo è un mito del rock ed è uno dei pochi, veri sex  symbol la cui fama non è inventata ma reale. Un donnaiolo impenitente.


puoi scommetterci le mutandine


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> John Woo fan?



John Woo non mi dispiace Mission Impossible 2 non era malefico... ma Face off era terribile! Sara' che Nicolas Cage ha la stessa espressivita' si un mocassino scamosciato...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> altro che bus...bisognerebbe dare una sbiancatina a quella lingua



Dai la lingua piu' famosa (e lunga) del rock 

	
	
		
		
	


	





I Kiss sono un mito intramontabile


----------



## Old Rocknroll (18 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> puoi scommetterci le mutandine


Credo nel rapporto celebrità/attrazione/sesso in tutti i campi dello show business le cose funzionino diversamente che altrove. Le rockstar e gli sportivi cuccano un casino anche se oggettivamente non belli. Perché? Boh, forse il successo, come il potere, sia un afrodisiaco potentissimo.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Credo nel rapporto celebrità/attrazione/sesso in tutti i campi dello show business le cose funzionino diversamente che altrove. Le rockstar e gli sportivi cuccano un casino anche se oggettivamente non belli. Perché? Boh, forse il successo, come il potere, sia un afrodisiaco potentissimo.



Vero eh. Prendi Steven Tyler e' un cesso inguardabile eppure becca di brutto. Gli sportivi non mi attraggono per niente...fatta eccezione dei piloti di formula 1


----------



## Old Rocknroll (18 Maggio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Vero eh. Prendi Steven Tyler e' un cesso inguardabile eppure becca di brutto. Gli sportivi non mi attraggono per niente...fatta eccezione dei piloti di formula 1


Lo sai che ci sono groupies che si fanno il calco in gessso del c.azzo della rockstar con cui vanno? Tyler credo sia uno del gotha del rock, credo che abbia avuto tante di quelle donne che ormai si sia dato alla meditazione. E poi è sempre stato molto simile a Jagger


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai la lingua piu' famosa (e lunga) del rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo so ma a me il rock fa schifo


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lo sai che ci sono groupies che si fanno il calco in gessso del c.azzo della rockstar con cui vanno? Tyler credo sia uno del gotha del rock, credo che abbia avuto tante di quelle donne che ormai si sia dato alla meditazione. E poi è sempre stato molto simile a Jagger


Pero' almeno Jagger da giovane non era male... Tyler e' sempre stato cesso! Devo ammettere che da come si muove sul palco fa venire un po' di _sudarella_














La storia del calco di gesso la sapevo... terribili anche loro


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo so ma a me il rock fa schifo



Dura da digerire, ma ti amero' lo stesso


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dura da digerire, ma ti amero' lo stesso


prima lo stringatino e ora questo.. a proposito..mi son presa delle bellissime ballerine bianche..


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> prima lo stringatino e ora questo.. a proposito..mi son presa delle bellissime ballerine bianche..


Avevo rimosso mentalmente lo stringatino... niente nun s'ha da fare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dai le ballerine gia' si possono guardare... ne ho anche io 5 o 6 paia, ma non le considero scarpe


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avevo rimosso mentalmente lo stringatino... niente nun s'ha da fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me si è aperto un mondo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




per quanto una (sa il cazzo perchè) mi faccia un male porco e la sera il mio piede sembri un guanto da cucina pieno d'acqua (dita normali e il pezzo superiore del piede gonfio come una zampogna) devo dire che tengono il piede fresco e si cammina bene


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2009)

Bellissime le ballerine!
Sto pensando di prendermi quelle a pois...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me si è aperto un mondo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per assurdo io non cammino bene con scarpe ultrapiatte 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Devono avere almeno 3cm di tacco o sembro impedita e mi fa male il collo del piede 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pero' le ballerine son molto carine... d'inverno ne tengo sempre un paio in borsa per far cambio coi trampoli


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Per assurdo io non cammino bene con scarpe ultrapiatte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è per niente assurdo; è normale .


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è per niente assurdo; è normale .


s', è normale ma non fa bene.
alla lunga i tacchi rovinano la postura.
anche la mia collega usa solo tacco da 12 sempre e non riesce a mettere scarpe senza tacco.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (18 Maggio 2009)

*........*



Asudem ha detto:


> s', è normale ma non fa bene.
> alla lunga i tacchi rovinano la postura.
> anche la mia collega usa solo tacco da 12 sempre e non riesce a mettere scarpe senza tacco.


So che pure quella senza proprio tacco fanno male. vero?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> So che pure quella senza proprio tacco fanno male. vero?


non credo ma non sono sicura


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> s', è normale ma non fa bene.
> alla lunga i tacchi rovinano la postura.
> anche la mia collega usa solo tacco da 12 sempre e non riesce a mettere scarpe senza tacco.


Sempre tacchi da 12 e' un altro estremo. Poi io piu' di qualche ora coi tacchi non ci cammino... ma provo piu' dolore con le scarpe rasoterra.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non credo ma non sono sicura



Eh invece per una corretta postura ci deve essere un po' di tacco max 5cm.

Se noti anche le scarpe da ginnastica non sono _pari_


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo so ma a me il rock fa schifo












































  non puoi dire una cosa del genere


----------



## Old sperella (18 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per assurdo io non cammino bene con scarpe ultrapiatte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questa si chiama saggezza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Io ne lascio sempre un paio in macchina !

Ora il mio dilemma è , per le prime scarpe di stagione , se zeppetta o zoccolo


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> s', è normale ma non fa bene.
> *alla lunga i tacchi rovinano la postura.*
> anche la mia collega usa solo tacco da 12 sempre e non riesce a mettere scarpe senza tacco.


 infatti .
per la salute delle gambe né niente , né troppo


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2009)

*..........*

1 Le casalingue,2 moana la scandalosa,3 Flagellami l'ampolla anale,4 la cavalcata,5 il postino tromba sempre due volte!!Visti e rivisti non son mai riuscito a capire la trama.....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> 1 Le casalingue,2 moana la scandalosa,3 Flagellami l'ampolla anale,4 la cavalcata,5 il postino tromba sempre due volte!!Visti e rivisti non son mai riuscito a capire la trama.....!!


perchè non ti sei concentrato...
flagellami l'ampolla anale però è troppo intellettuale...


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2009)

*Asudem*

Mha....sarà come dici tu...eppure li ho visti e rivisti....di Flagellamiu l'ampolla...non ho capito neanche il finale....pensa tu...!!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mha....sarà come dici tu...eppure li ho visti e rivisti....di Flagellamiu l'ampolla...non ho capito neanche il finale....pensa tu...!!


ma te pensa!! e poi viene a farci  il professorone!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












bocciato senz'appello!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2009)

*Asudem*

Perchè tu lo hai capito il finale visto che ciarli tanto....!Dai come finisce FLAgellami l'ampolla anale?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè tu lo hai capito il finale visto che ciarli tanto....!Dai come finisce FLAgellami l'ampolla anale?


primo siamo in disquisizioni e poi io non me la tiro a fare la professoressa dei miei cocomeri


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2009)

*Asu*

La verità cara la mia saccentella...e che tu non lo hai visto..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Asudem non ci siamo....4!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità cara la mia saccentella...e che tu non lo hai visto.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sto caz, non era mica in programma


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2009)

*Asudem*

Cara son 5 classici del porno....mi rifiuto di credere che tu non ne abbia mai preso visione.....!Asudem sai qual'è la verità?Che non hai il know how....!!Stacci!!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara son 5 classici del porno....mi rifiuto di credere che tu non ne abbia mai preso visione.....!Asudem sai qual'è la verità?Che non hai il know how....!!Stacci!!


mi rifarò in appello ma tu non li avevi messi in programma 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque è vero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non ho il know how dell'ampolla


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2009)

*Asudem*

Bè l'avevo compreso......!Sull'ampolla anale sei scarsetta....anche sul plesso e corpi cavernosi...cmq...l'importante è che tu ne abbia cognizione!!Cmq presto....vi rappresenterò i cult.....del genere....arrivando anche a Squartami ma di verga saziami!!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè l'avevo compreso......!Sull'ampolla anale sei scarsetta....anche sul plesso e corpi cavernosi...cmq...l'importante è che tu ne abbia cognizione!!Cmq presto....vi rappresenterò i cult.....del genere....arrivando anche a Squartami ma di verga saziami!!





















mi sa che darò buca


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2009)

*........*

Peggio per te...rimani ciò che ineluttabilmente sei...!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ricordo il titolo ma ne vidi uno con stallone e la sharon stone che era una cagata ma una cagata terrificante


 lo specialista? che cagata


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per assurdo io non cammino bene con scarpe ultrapiatte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fanno un male boia anche a me....ma io trovo scomode anche le scarpe di gomma, a dir la verità


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> lo specialista? che cagata


esatto!!
una delle più grosse minchiate dell storia.
Eran sempre biotti  ma a lui il bigolo non si vedeva mai


----------



## brugola (19 Maggio 2009)

uno dei film più orridi che ho visto è stato house of 9
una cagata vergognosa


----------



## Old sperella (19 Maggio 2009)

"the blair witch project " pessimo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (19 Maggio 2009)

*.......*



sperella ha detto:


> "the blair witch project " pessimo


Eppure ha inaugurato un nuovo modo di fare l'horror


----------



## Lettrice (19 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Eppure ha inaugurato un nuovo modo di fare l'horror



Verissimo.

E gli ultimi 5 minuti mi hanno seriamente fatta cagare in mano.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (19 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> 
> E gli ultimi 5 minuti mi hanno seriamente fatta cagare in mano.


Andiamo d'accordo su un sacco di cose. Mi copi per caso?


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Eppure ha inaugurato un nuovo modo di fare l'horror


Se vedi Cannibal Holocaust (fine anni 70) di Ruggero Deodato, ti accorgi quanto in realtà "The blair witch project" ha copiato ... il trucco della pellicola ritrovata, e tutto il resto.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Maggio 2009)

*the Blair Witch Project*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzyMQEtIpGA


Per molti una delusione per me una rivoluzione!
Paura di cio' che non si vede ma s'immagina... con quattro lire hanno sfornato un film geniale


----------



## Old Rocknroll (19 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Se vedi Cannibal Holocaust (fine anni 70) di Ruggero Deodato, ti accorgi quanto in realtà "The blair witch project" ha copiato ... il trucco della pellicola ritrovata, e tutto il resto.


Chi non muore si rivede !  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  avevo letto che Deodato voleva anche intentare un'azione  legale per plagio. ma in realtà il metodo del reality movie prende piede  qualche anno prima in uno dei sottogeneri cinematografici più snobbati ma redditizi: il porno. Non se hai visto quello stupendo film liberamente ispirato alla vita di John Holmes, Boogie Nights. Lì descriive la fine de porno classico reso obsoleto da film finto amatoriali, che sembrano girati da non addetti ai lavori e nei quali si dovrebbe prediliggere la realtà a scapito della qualità. Quella è secondo me un'altrettanta valida fonte ispiratrice del nostro film.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Maggio 2009)

In parte riprende parecchio in parte no. Se non erro il tizio venne arrestato con l'accusa di girare _snuff films_ e po rilasciato... vidi Cannibal Holocaust proprio dopo TBWP l'ho trovato piu' _pesante_ di contenuto che pauroso.


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Chi non muore si rivede !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si è vero, voleva denunciarli, e con piena ragione... da quello che ho letto probabilmente avrebbe perso, per quello poi non lo ha fatto. Le case di produzione americane difficilmente perdono certe cause. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non l'ho visto, se posso rimedierò!
Hai visto REC? Un reality-horror spagnolo fatto assai bene...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (19 Maggio 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Si è vero, voleva denunciarli, e con piena ragione... da quello che ho letto probabilmente avrebbe perso, per quello poi non lo ha fatto. Le case di produzione americane difficilmente perdono certe cause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora, per capirci. Io non vedo horror DA SECOLI. Non piacciono a mia moglie e quindi sono off limits. Però ora che i bambini stanno cresendo e ho  finalmente il tempo di vedermi qualche dvd vorrei recuperare il tempo perduto. So che esiste tutta una scuola horror coreana e poi anche gli americani stanno facendo cose low budget egrege. Mi volete dare un lista di film da procurarmi? Con calma, una lista fatta bene, come Dio comanda
Grazie mille


----------



## Lettrice (19 Maggio 2009)

Parlando di snuff film m'e' venuto in mente 8mm...Nicolas Cage risulta inespressivo e scagazza tutto il film


----------



## brugola (19 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Parlando di snuff film m'e' venuto in mente 8mm...Nicolas Cage risulta inespressivo e scagazza tutto il film


che cagata pazzesca quel film.


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2009)

*...............*

Adoro i film di pierino con il mitiko alvaro vitali....li ho tutti tranne pierino medico della saub......!!


----------



## Old sperella (19 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se vedi Cannibal Holocaust (fine anni 70) di Ruggero Deodato, ti accorgi quanto in realtà "The blair witch project" ha copiato ... il trucco della pellicola ritrovata, e tutto il resto.


 tra  i due io preferisco Cannibal H. ( scene di violenza sugli animali a parte ) .


----------



## Old Rocknroll (19 Maggio 2009)

*........*



oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro i film di pierino con il mitiko alvaro vitali....li ho tutti tranne pierino medico della saub......!!


Si, ma quelli con Bombolo che diceva "anvedi" o faceva il pernacchio erano i migliori in assoluto.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (19 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Parlando di snuff film m'e' venuto in mente 8mm...Nicolas Cage risulta inespressivo e scagazza tutto il film


Li snuff e l'argomento snuff mi fanno paura. Che ci ci siano persone che si eccitano col dolore altrui mi inquieta molto. Finché si gioca al S/M ok, ma cazzarola, sangue e morte veri ...


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> tra i due io preferisco Cannibal H. ( scene di violenza sugli animali a parte ) .


Tipo Barbareschi che spara al maialino...
 Anche io... la violenza sugli animali è deprecabile, concordo. Comunque in diversi casi hanno filmato quello che normalmente facevano gli indios. Che poi sia assai discutibile usare quelle immagini al fine di spettacolo, è anche vero.


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Allora, per capirci. Io non vedo horror DA SECOLI. Non piacciono a mia moglie e quindi sono off limits. Però ora che i bambini stanno cresendo e ho finalmente il tempo di vedermi qualche dvd vorrei recuperare il tempo perduto. So che esiste tutta una scuola horror coreana e poi anche gli americani stanno facendo cose low budget egrege. Mi volete dare un lista di film da procurarmi? Con calma, una lista fatta bene, come Dio comanda
> Grazie mille


 Inizia con Dog Soldiers e The Descent, sono inglesi. Girati con pochi soldi, ma ottimi IMHO.
Poi REC... quelli asiatici a me non piacciono particolarmente.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Inizia con Dog Soldiers e The Descent, sono inglesi. Girati con pochi soldi, ma ottimi IMHO.
> Poi REC... quelli asiatici a me non piacciono particolarmente.


Consideralo fatto. ma solo se li trovo in offerta: non sono più disposto a spendere prezzo pieno per un dvd che dopo qualche mese trovo in edicola o al mercato rionale a a 5 euro !


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Consideralo fatto. ma solo se li trovo in offerta: non sono più disposto a spendere prezzo pieno per un dvd che dopo qualche mese trovo in edicola o al mercato rionale a a 5 euro !


 Certo che si, altrimenti affittali. E se ti piacciono, poi...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*............*

Aggiungo una cagata pazzesca da denunzia all'associazione dei consumatori per il rimborso del biglietto: Le gang di New York. Marò che sola !


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

A me ha fatto stracagare anche Troy


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me ha fatto stracagare anche Troy


vomito...


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vomito...


mi unisco al conato corale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

quello che considero uno dei film più brutti della storia del cinema sonoro è italian job


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quello che considero uno dei film più brutti della storia del cinema sonoro è italian job


Il remake o l'originale?

Il remake m'ha fatto cagare (pero' a Mark Walhberg una botta non l'avrei negata)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il remake o l'originale?
> 
> Il remake m'ha fatto cagare (pero' a Mark Walhberg una botta non l'avrei negata)



il remake, inguardabile


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

a proposito di film horror e soprattutto orrendi, mi sembra che nessuno abbia nominato jeepers creepers. ne deduco che nessuno l'abbia visto, sennò sarebbe stato in lista e tra i primi in classifica


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a proposito di film horror e soprattutto orrendi, mi sembra che nessuno abbia nominato jeepers creepers. ne deduco che nessuno l'abbia visto, sennò sarebbe stato in lista e tra i primi in classifica


E' uno di quei film che ho cercato di rimuovere...che cagata!

Crying Freeman? Qualcuno oltre me ha avuto il coraggio di vederlo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' uno di quei film che ho cercato di rimuovere...che cagata!
> 
> Crying Freeman? Qualcuno oltre me ha avuto il coraggio di vederlo?


cagata è ancora un complimento. eh sì che all'inizio mi sembrava fantastico... fino alla comparsa del mostro, che già me l'ha fatto scadere. ma è la fine che mi ha lasciato perplessa. dato che non ce n'è una 

	
	
		
		
	


	





crying freeman credo di non averlo neanche mai sentito nominare.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

e ora vi sfido a singolar tenzone:
chi ha visto reanimator 2?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cagata è ancora un complimento. eh sì che all'inizio mi sembrava fantastico... fino alla comparsa del mostro, che già me l'ha fatto scadere. ma è la fine che mi ha lasciato perplessa. dato che non ce n'è una
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donna fortunata, continua cosi'


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e ora vi sfido a singolar tenzone:
> chi ha visto reanimator 2?





















Che cazzo e'?

Ma tu l'armata delle tenebre te lo ricordi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che cazzo e'?
> 
> Ma tu l'armata delle tenebre te lo ricordi?


come che cazzo è?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















non sai cosa ti perdi! credo che sia uno degli horror più divertenti della storia del mondo... 
trama:

Il dottor Herbert West (Jeffrey Combs), con il collega Dan Cain (Bruce Abbott), dopo i disastri dei loro esperimenti lavorano in un ospedale in Perù, durante una sanguinosa rivoluzione. Utilizzando i cadaveri per i loro esperimenti, scoprono una sostanza in grado di ridare vita non solo ai morti, ma persino alle singole parti di un cadavere. Tornati nel Massachusetts, i due tentano di ridare vita alla fidanzata morta di Cain, di cui è stato conservato il cuore.

potrebbe non essere male, per gli amanti del genere. è tratto da un romanzo di lovecraft, non è quindi il parto del primo pirla che passava per strada. 
ma...
ma.....
non so. io e mio fratello l'abbiamo visto una prima volta che era già abbondantamente iniziato, e dopo 2 minuti ci stavamo tenendo la pancia per le risate. l'abbiamo cercato per anni, fino a che sono riuscita a trovarlo e abbiamo goduto appieno di questo capolavoro.
ripeto, l'idea in sè non è male. ma ho la sensazione che in corso d'opera, si siano resi conto che stavano facendo una cagata paurosa e l'hanno buttata sul ridicolo. diversamente non me lo spiego. a parole non si può rendere l'idea. ti consiglio solo di procurarlo se vuoi farti un viaggio nell'assurdo 

	
	
		
		
	


	











































   certo! e chi se lo dimentica!


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Maggio 2009)

*il peggio*

Tutta la filmografia di Tinto Brass ed egli stesso. :0016 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 è quello di Bel Manzo 88)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Tutta la filmografia di Tinto Brass ed egli stesso. :0016
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2009)

Il peggior film che ho mai visto è stato "Alex l'ariete" con Alberto Tomba come protagonista... però non mi ha deluso, quando decisi di vederlo sapevo cosa mi aspettava... ma l'avevo sottovalutato. E' (involontariamente) divertentissimo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il peggior film che ho mai visto è stato "Alex l'ariete" con Alberto Tomba come protagonista... però non mi ha deluso, quando decisi di vederlo sapevo cosa mi aspettava... ma l'avevo sottovalutato. E' (involontariamente) divertentissimo


ebbene, in tema di confidenza scottanti, io allora ammetto di aver provato a vedere "troppo belli" di costantino e daniele. io CREDEVO di sapere cosa mi aspettava. ho spento dopo circa un quarto d'ora e... basta basta... non voglio ripensarci, non riesco a rivivere quell'esperienza 

	
	
		
		
	


	













p.s. come dissero nucleo e capsula, la trama è semplice: daniele e costantino giocano a pallavolo con il loro unico neurone


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ebbene, in tema di confidenza scottanti, io allora ammetto di aver provato a vedere "troppo belli" di costantino e daniele. io CREDEVO di sapere cosa mi aspettava. ho spento dopo circa un quarto d'ora e... basta basta... non voglio ripensarci, non riesco a rivivere quell'esperienza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH


guarda che non la puoi usare contro di me. è vietato dal regolamento del forum


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Non riesco neanche piu' a quotarti dopo questa rivelazione


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non riesco neanche piu' a quotarti dopo questa rivelazione


ma la curiosità davanti a due casi umani era forte


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma la curiosità davanti a due casi umani era forte


Si inizia col film poi ci si iscrive al fan club... Angiuledda devi uscire dal tunnel prima che ritrovi da Maria a corteggiare un tronista


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

*...*

Dopo quanto affermato dall'utente Angelo del male , consiglierei l'ascesa in scannatoio . L'accostamento tronisti / disquisizioni culturali non è contemplato in nessun caso .


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Dopo quanto affermato dall'utente Angelo del male , consiglierei l'ascesa in scannatoio . L'accostamento tronisti / disquisizioni culturali non è contemplato in nessun caso .



Io l'ho segnalata, tu?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si inizia col film poi ci si iscrive al fan club... Angiuledda devi uscire dal tunnel prima che ritrovi da Maria a corteggiare un tronista


 

giuro di no. ho solo provato ma non mi è piaciuto. dico davvero


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Dopo quanto affermato dall'utente Angelo del male , consiglierei l'ascesa in scannatoio . L'accostamento tronisti / disquisizioni culturali non è contemplato in nessun caso .


no scusate e invece lo è alberto tomba, l'antitesi del congiuntivo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




insomma è colpa del racchietto, mi ha provocata di proposito


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

*scopriamo le carte*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io l'ho segnalata, tu?


ma allora perché in pm mi hai chiesto di passarti il divx?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma allora perché in pm mi hai chiesto di passarti il divx?





















Bugiarda stronza 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque confesso di possedere un dvd un po' compromettente...Vacanze di Natale '90.


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io l'ho segnalata, tu?


segnalata anche con tutti i cloni , così non potrà passare inosservata


----------



## Old sperella (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no scusate e invece lo è alberto tomba, l'antitesi del congiuntivo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma pensi davvero che non abbiamo segnalato anche lui ? Solo che non gliel' abbiamo fatto presente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bugiarda stronza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma cosa mi dici mai? sono sincerissima 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ah! ma sai che c'hai la faccia come il culo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  una che ha quel film, IN DVD poi, quindi sono pure stati spesi dei soldi, mica ha tanto diritto di pigliare per il culo sai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  magari hai anche anni 90!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ma pensi davvero che non abbiamo segnalato anche lui ? Solo che non gliel' abbiamo fatto presente


sarebbe giusto fargli presente che è stato inopportuno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e vorrei far notare che dalla sua confessione, sembra che l'abbia visto tutto


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma cosa mi dici mai? sono sincerissima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Guarda che Vacanze di Natale '90 ha delle scene esilaranti! Diego Abbatantuono vale veramente la pena di vedere il film


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhm, abatantuono lo trovo pesante come un meteorite. non lo digerisco proprio.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> uhm, abatantuono lo trovo pesante come un meteorite. non lo digerisco proprio.


Dai le parti comiche fanno pisciar dalle risate


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai le parti comiche fanno pisciar dalle risate


bhè sì, quando fa il nipote del fornaio in fantozzi è spettacolare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma anche nelle parti serie non è male, obiettivamente. è che mi sta talmente sul cazzo che non riesco ad apprezzarlo


----------

